# Custom Seiko Explorer Watch



## Carlotwf (Nov 13, 2009)

This is another custom creation I named Seiko Explorer. This was made a couple of months ago and finalized recently. The case is about 39mm with 20mm lugs. The movement is the usual Seiko 7s26B movement that does not hack or handwind but runs forever. This is not intended to be a copy, replica or homage of an existing watch but merely my idea of what a functional, easy to read, clean looking watch could be. The dial is from Yobokies, hands are also custom mercedes type, The bracelet is a rolex clone with solid links. Lume is pretty good and lasts several hours.























































I hope you enjoy the photos.


----------



## Openended (Nov 4, 2009)

Looking good there, keep up the good work!!


----------



## Carlotwf (Nov 13, 2009)

Thank you for nice words. Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## apeks (Dec 31, 2009)

Carlotwf said:


> Thank you for nice words. Merry Christmas to all.


very sleek and simple design. good work


----------



## Carlotwf (Nov 13, 2009)

apeks said:


> Carlotwf said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for nice words. Merry Christmas to all.
> ...


Thanks a lot and Happy new year. Carlo


----------



## TomGW (Mar 29, 2008)

That looks really good and just looks like a proper factory-built watch. BTW, is that a Seiko case or did you source the case separately?


----------



## Carlotwf (Nov 13, 2009)

TomGW said:


> That looks really good and just looks like a proper factory-built watch. BTW, is that a Seiko case or did you source the case separately?


Thanks a lot and this is a standard Seiko case from a SNKE63 watch.


----------



## star_gazer (Jun 30, 2009)

Looks very nice indeed, wish I had the skills and time to do this!


----------



## mrmeat (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi - can you tell me where the dial's diamter and where it came from please? Cheers, Meat.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Excellent job - well done. Reminds me of the wolf in sheep's clothing cars of the 1960's!


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Looks good. Ever consider getting "explorer" done on the dial for a bit more customness (if that's a word)?


----------



## Carlotwf (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks a lot. I do these custom watches myself and I am pretty limited in the number of things I can do. In addition to that my finances are pretty limited. Any customization that requires dial changes etc. would easily increase the prices of such projects 2x. Besides I had to sell this watch to get some funds for my next project...


----------

